# Dh couldn't finish last night



## SierraRenee (Sep 8, 2014)

Me and hubby had sex last night and he couldn't ever cum. This doesn't usually happen. We just stopped having sex, I offered a blow job to help him finish but I think he was too tired at that point. My question is has this ever happened to you and if so were you horny the next day because you didn't cum.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Were you horny because he didn't come or because he didn't come?

You must be young lovers, because far from being an expert, I would venture to say this happens to everybody many times over during the course of a lifetime.

wouldn't worry about it if it happens occasionally, or every few times.
Sex ain't automatic.

How old are you two?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

sorry; meant because you didn't come or he didn't come?


----------



## SierraRenee (Sep 8, 2014)

He is 49 and I am 50. He always finishes after about 30 minutes. I did orgasm a few times. I feel sometimes he may try to hold off and goes past the point of no return, I'm not really sure. Hoping for some feedback


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

Happens to me sometimes, haven't figured out why yet. One time she did offer as you did, and it worked. I'm always ready to go the next day, if I made it to the top of the mountain or not.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Ok, so you are veterans.

30 minutes of actual sex is a long session. does that include foreplay and all? I still wouldn't worry about it unless it starts happening a lot.

How long have you two been together, and is this the first time it's happened?

sometimes its hard for a guy to come off if the woman is too wet.
this happens with me and my wife. so I go at it for as long as i can and then we take a break. the second time or third time for whatever reason, she tightens up and there is more friction. sometimes when she's really wet, it takes 2 -3 times before we can finish. no big deal.
just part of the learning process.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

I could list 20 benign things that can cause the lack of ability to reach an O once in awhile and I'm on the HD side of the scale. I don't worry about not finishing once in awhile and he may not either. O's are the icing on the cake, not the only great thing about good sex.

How were both of your reactions afterwards?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

How often do you guys have sex?

This happens to me every now and then. Not frequently, but still from time to time. Mostly when we we have already had sex a few times that day. There have been a few times where I have mentally held back so as not to go too quickly, and then I just can't get back to the point of going. She always offers some other method, be it a bj or hj, and that usually does the trick if we wait a while.

My wife and I are always horny for each other, so the next day is pretty much a given.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good afternoon Sierrarene
This isn't as common as guys who can't maintain an erection, but it is not at all uncommon. Like most sex problems the best response is to not worry about it unless it happens all the time since stress just makes it worse.


----------



## SierraRenee (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok, so you are veterans.



30 minutes of actual sex is a long session. does that include foreplay and all? I still wouldn't worry about it unless it starts happening a lot. We had about 30 min of foreplay and 30 min of piv


How long have you two been together, and is this the first time it's happened? We will be married 20 years this march. I can't remember the last time this happened. I'm sure it's happened before but I can't remember it's been so long


----------



## SierraRenee (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm new to posting so I will try to answer all your questions. Wow thanks for the great feedback and bare with me


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

Alcohol? It has happened to me a handful of times and I KNOW the common link is always...whiskey.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

30 minutes is a long time...hope you used a fair amount of lubricant.

But, alas, as a male gets older, sometimes it IS hard to cum. Did you try to help, like pinching and rolling his nipples as he tried? Maybe wiggling your bottom side to side as he penetrated you for extra sensation?


----------



## SierraRenee (Sep 8, 2014)

4 x 4, I didn't make a big deal about it. I wanted to help him finish but like I said he was worn out. We just cuddled and went to sleep. I'm HD so hoping he will want to try again tonight


----------



## SierraRenee (Sep 8, 2014)

Murphy 5, I stayed really wet. So I thought that may have been part of the problem. He doesn't like his nipples touched. I would love to pinch them but he's not into that. We tried lots of different positions. Usually doggie is what he prefers when he's about to cum but never happened


----------



## SierraRenee (Sep 8, 2014)

Cre8ify, no alcohol for him, I did have some wine though


----------



## SierraRenee (Sep 8, 2014)

Samyeager, we hadn't had sex since last Wednesday night because I was out of town. I offered to help him finish with a blow job and he was done. I gave him one to start and a few in between positions. We will just try again tonight if he's in the mood.


----------



## SierraRenee (Sep 8, 2014)

Question, how do you copy the post and reply in bold. I've seen this done in other posts, new to posting. Thanks


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

SierraRenee said:


> 4 x 4, I didn't make a big deal about it. I wanted to help him finish but like I said he was worn out. We just cuddled and went to sleep. I'm HD so hoping he will want to try again tonight


I don't see any red flags in your posts so far. Did you just get back into town? Maybe he took care of himself a little too much while you were gone or just too recently before your session together. He might not have been "fully recharged" so to say.

Sounds like you had an otherwise beautiful evening together. Jump back into the fun tonight. Even though you had sex last night, since he didn't finish he's had another day to "recharge" now and I bet he'll be ready tonight.


----------



## SierraRenee (Sep 8, 2014)

4 x 4, I thought maybe he did masturbate or watch porn while I was out of town. He should have known I would be very horny when I came back yesterday. Maybe he couldn't wait for me.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

SierraRenee said:


> Question, how do you copy the post and reply in bold. I've seen this done in other posts, new to posting. Thanks


If you are just using the Quick Reply box at the bottom of the screen, click the "Go Advanced" button. In there you will get more editing options. If you want to quote someone, like I did to your post, hit the "Quote" button of someones post which will take you into the advanced editor.

There are other shortcuts for editing, like highlight some text and pressing CTRL+B to bold, or CTRL+I to italicize. Here is a link to the BB Codes. Talk About Marriage - BB Code List


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

SierraRenee said:


> 4 x 4, I thought maybe he did masturbate or watch porn while I was out of town. He should have known I would be very horny when I came back yesterday. Maybe he couldn't wait for me.


If he gave you 30 mins foreplay, 30 mins of PIV, no problems maintaining an erection, and had a great time I think you have little to worry about. Take him at his word he was exhausted and ready to cuddle to sleep.

If I have a session where I don't O for whatever reason, mentally I'm usually dying for the next one so I can "finish what I started". Jump him good tonight! :smthumbup:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

This is actually standard operating procedure for me.

There is often a point in your sex life when you presume that most other folks experience the same thing ... and then you learn that isn't the case.

I just presumed everyone had intercourse for 30 minutes to an hour.

I've come to terms with it, and I'm fine with it. Not having an orgasm doesn't mean I don't enjoy sex.

But a good number of my partners have had concerns such as yours ... that somehow it's them, or there is something wrong. Here is what I can tell you with certainty. The more you, or he, worries about it, the worse it will become. Enjoy the ride ... literally.

Also, if your partner is using viagra, this can delay ejaculation.


----------



## steam (May 21, 2012)

was unable to ejaculate during sex for ablout a week. wife kept "helping" anyway she could, hands, mouth, VAYJAY, very encouraging. finally came PIV yesterday we were both very happy, and she never stopped encouraging me


----------

